# questions about  barracks?



## bojangles (24 Feb 2005)

I don't know if this is the right place to post this questions so please feel free to move it if it's inthe wrong place. I am told that I have to live in barracks for a minimum of 6 months after my BMQ training because I am single. Is this correct? I don't mind, just wondering. Also, any idea on how much they deduct from your pay to live in barracks? Exactlly what is barracks like? Is is one big room with lots of beds in it or is it like a college dorm that you share with a few others? Also, does barracks have it's own kitchen or do you eat elsewhere? I read somewhere that you can't have a microwave or hot plate or anything like that.
I am 33 years old and haven't had a roomate in years...so this should be fun!

Bojangles


----------



## Sundborg (28 Feb 2005)

If you are asking about reg force barracks, then it really depends where you go.  I'm sure most of them are like Dorm style with 2 people sharing a room.  I'm pretty sure you can have a microwave but not a hot plate.  If you have just joined and are a private, you would be paying roughly $68 a month for barracks.  When living on base you don't have to eat on base, you can eat else where on your own, but you can't really cook in your room so that kinda leads to one choice.  Rations on base are around $360 a month, it's pretty expensive.    I hope that helps.


----------



## Charlie (28 Feb 2005)

Rations on base are around $360 a month, it's pretty expensive.    I hope that helps.                                                                                                                                                                    

Expensive?  I'm guessing you went straight from living at home to living in the army.  Don't get me wrong $360 is a good amount of money, but for food for an entire month...that's a very reasonable price, considering you don't have to cook or wash a single dish, thats not that bad a price even if you did.  425$ for room and board is a deal.


----------



## bojangles (28 Feb 2005)

I think it's a little expensiive for food for one person. I have lived on my own for a good 15 years and I could eat for 2 months for that price, mind you, I don't eat alot. 
As for board, $68/month is dirt cheap. 
Do you know if you can opt out of rations or do you have to have it come off your pay if you live in barracks? I think I would save money if I simply paid for my meals as I go.

Bojangles


----------



## patt (28 Feb 2005)

bojangles said:
			
		

> I think it's a little expensiive for food for one person. I have lived on my own for a good 15 years and I could eat for 2 months for that price, mind you, I don't eat alot.
> As for board, $68/month is dirt cheap.
> Do you know if you can opt out of rations or do you have to have it come off your pay if you live in barracks? I think I would save money if I simply paid for my meals as I go.
> 
> Bojangles



plus u gotta think ur not always gonna be in the barracks u might be on deployment or excerise so why pay soo much for nothing eh?!


----------



## ps387 (28 Feb 2005)

There is some discussion here http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/27341.0.html about de-linking your rations and whether you really _must_ stay in barracks.


----------



## Ghost (1 Mar 2005)

Yeah I wanna get a minifridge for my room.

Then again living on microwaveable food sucks without a freezer and can you put paper plates in the microwave?


----------



## ps387 (1 Mar 2005)

On his last course (QL5's) which was 6 months long, my bf took the laptop, a minifridge with a small freezer section, a small tv, DVD player and gaming console. (The common area had a microwave.)

And yes, you can put paper plates in the microwave. Royal chinette is best.


----------



## armyrules (1 Mar 2005)

So let me get this straight do you pay while you are on BMQ and SQ or is only when you've done both of these and you live somewhere? Thanks for all the help in advance


----------



## Sundborg (1 Mar 2005)

armyrules said:
			
		

> So let me get this straight do you pay while you are on BMQ and SQ or is only when you've done both of these and you live somewhere? Thanks for all the help in advance


No matter where you are you are paying quarters if you are living on base, unless you are common law or married.


----------



## Charlie (1 Mar 2005)

patty said:
			
		

> plus u gotta think ur not always gonna be in the barracks u might be on deployment or excerise so why pay soo much for nothing eh?!



Yeah but, you still have to eat when you're deployed or on exercise, and i think that they're still the ones feeding you then.  



And when you're in the army,  you'll need to be eating way more than most civilians depending on your trade, I heard that they feed the soldiers on deployment 7000 calories a day...don't know if that's true but if it is that's a LOT of food.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (8 Mar 2005)

For reserves (in case anyone wanted to know) you are not charged living quarters, nor are you charged for food....we're just lucky I guess...


----------



## armyrules (9 Mar 2005)

Lucky Reservists


----------



## beach_bum (9 Mar 2005)

Lost_Warrior said:
			
		

> For reserves (in case anyone wanted to know) you are not charged living quarters, nor are you charged for food....we're just lucky I guess...



If a reservist is "living in" meaning that is their primary residence, they are charged R & Q just like anyone else.  If they are on a course or a task (ie summer at WATC) they are not charged R & Q because they are maintaining a primary residence elsewhere.


----------

